# Hello from Abroad



## fefe76 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello 

I am new here

TTC 4 yrs (almost) and its been a rollercoaster as in 4 years we have lived in 3 different countries which isnt helping our cause much

I am 32 (in may) hubby is 31

anyway we have had tests and i have had a lapro and 6mnths of clomid tabs and no luck


at the mo having 2 deal with friends producing kids left right and center and family members so i am feeling really down about the whole thing


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to the site hun, you really have come to the right place. You'll get lots of support and information on here.

I think we all know what its like seeing freinds and family having bbies all around us, its hard and never gets any easier.

wishing you loads of luck for the furute

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello
I am new to this aswell.  The first time I had clomid I didn't respond and they altered the dose on the 2nd attempt which worked.  

I know its hard when everywhere you look there are pregnant people and everyone around you seems to be pregnant.  I just try my best to live life to the full and if I get pregnant then its a blessing.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for the future xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello Fefe,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site.  Sorry to hear of the troubles you have been having.  You have come to the right place for support and advice.  I am lucky to have been blessed with Katelyn now but know what it feels like when all your friends and family seem to be producing kids with no problems and at the time I wished that could be us.  Good luck with everything.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Fefe76   
 
I am sorry to read of your struggles to concieve, and being in 3 differnt countries must make it 3 times as hard!
I hope that by using the message boards and chat room, you will find some likminded members to support you on the journey to becomming parents 
Do you have a follow up appointment after the clomid  Did you ovulate on it at all ?

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Clomid ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

Inbetween treatment 
CLICK HERE

You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each. 
Also check the location/tx abroad boards as we have a worldwide membership 

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi FeFe
I just wanted to say hello and welcome, I'm pretty new here but there's lots of support and advice on here, they're wonderful  
I echo what nicole74 said, i wish you every happiness while you wait for that bfp 
Also, what a fab photo! You both look beautiful!! 

Cx


----------



## fefe76 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for your replies and support

After the 6 months of Clomid was when i moved so i didnt really follow up

but i ovulate every month and my cycles are a tad irregular but not as much as they used to be about 3 yrs ago

i am pretty much decided that when i go back to Saudi Arabia (i am currently in Pakistan for a family wedding) I will say to my gyno enuf...pls just try IUI now 

i am sick of the endless prodding and poking and having ultrasounds stuck up me  

my mum has offered to pay for any treatment not covered by medical insurance so i am not worried on that front now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hope you dont mind me asking Fefe, but are you indian 

~Dizzi~


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Fefe,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## fefe76 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am Pakistani but was born n raised in the UK


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know of Another thread you _may_ wish to say hello on 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121957.0

~Dizzi~

Ps i love your wedding picture you look radient!


----------



## fefe76 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks i love that pic
) 
was the greatest day of my life...felt like a princess ...lol not feeling so much princess now tho


----------



## fizzgig (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome FeFe! 

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your journey, as you can see there are lots and lots of us thinking of you even though you're sunning yourself in Saudi and we're freezing our butts off here in the UK!! ( we built a snowman in our garden 2 days ago.... )

What is fertility treatment like in Saudi if you don't mind me asking? It seems to be a bit of a lottery here in the UK...

take care and big hugs

fizzgig xxx


----------



## fefe76 (Apr 6, 2008)

i have no idea what the treatment is like in Saudi as i am just dealing with (excuse my french)   gyno's and tests at the mo....tests i have had....grrrrrrrr

at the mo i am in Pakistan attending a family wedding but yes its nice and sunny here too ....i shall DHL u all some sun...i heard about snow in the UK ...in april!!!!! nuts

climate changes...hmmmm


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi fefe welcome to ff,
i live in uk and and had tx in spain and now off to athens so traveling around my self quite alot myself   trying to get pg.
you should get intouch with jayshree she had tx in pakistan (i 'm sure) and shes now pg with quads  ..
you should join the abroadies thread lots of girls txing abroad like us.
good luck.
love poopy.xx


----------



## fefe76 (Apr 6, 2008)

thnx

i have insane things running through my head

i am not religious at all and now am thinking maybe this is some kind of punishment 

i also got preg while in Uni...in 2000 and had to have an abortion as there was no way i cud have had the child then being a non married "muslim"
 if i had it would have been 8 this year.....maybe this is my punishment for losing my faith and destroying a life 

i feel like i am going loopy...maybe i just want a reason apart from unexplained to know why this is happening


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi fefe

I was just going to add my post when your new one popped up.  

I'm not religious either even though I went to church and sunday school when I was a kid, more because my parents sent me and cos it was 'the thing to do'.  Please please don't think your IF now is a punishment for what you went through in 2000.  You were in a difficult situation back then and you had to do what was right for you at the time.  You aren't being punished at all hun.  There are plenty of ladies on this site who have a child but are still experiencing IF for their second child, unfortunately it's 'just one of those things'.  

Browse the threads hun, there maybe others going through the same things and feelings you're going through now.

Take care hun, sending you lots of   and   and x x x 
Wendy


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hun i'm sure thats not the case but i ask my self everytime i get a bfn I MUST HAVE DONE SOMETHING REALLY HORRIBLE IN A PAST LIFE   and the first time in 11 years i got a bfp which was taken from me at 7+4 weeks WHY?  why me why won't god let me have a baby?
we will be such wonderfull parents its just  not fair.
yesterday i went to the gp to tell her about my m/c ans in the waiting rooom was girl all of 16 with a new born i could of just cried   .so i know what your going through hun .
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx poopy.


----------



## fefe76 (Apr 6, 2008)

its bloody hard .... anyway i duno whatever it is it is and i cant change anything but i often sit and wonder if it wud have been a girl or a boy...

lol maybe i shud have had some counseling after the abortion  

*sigh* doubt that wud have helped


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi fefe,

I'm also new to the board, ttc, AND living in the Gulf! We recently moved to Abu Dhabi from Bahrain and have been in the region for about 10 years now.....not sure what the crime was but we're doing our time!  

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and to reiterate what some of the other ladies have already said - pls don't beat yourself about what happened in the past - life has a funny way of sending us in a different direction to the one we think is best, but hopefully we'll all get to our chosen (and well earned!) destination in the end  

Keep smiling, love & light,

Suz x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi fefe and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear what you have been through trying for a baby and that is really good news that your mum will help you out financially if needed. I wish you loads of luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------

